# سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

اولا سؤال البنات ​
هل ممكن تتجوزى شخص مش بيعرف يعمل اى حاحة فى البيت الرجالى مش الستاتى زى مثلا اللمبة لما تتحرق لازم اجيب الكهربائى علشان يغيرها لو حنفية باظت لازم اجيب السبك ولو مسمار اتخلع من اى حته لازم اجيب النجار حتى لو كانت الشغلة سهلة واى راجل يعملها 
عندك استعداد تقعدى بالايام اى حاجة فى البيت بايظة علشان جوزك مش بيعرف يعملها ولا مش عندك
وده طبعا مع العلم انى مش بتكلم لا اخلاق ولا حب ولا اى حاجة انا بتكلم فى النقطة دى بس ​

ثانيا السؤال للولاد​
هل ممكن تتجوز من بنت مش بتعرف تطبخ خالص يعنى يوم ما تدخل المطبخ
علشان تغسل فاكهة وبس حتى كباية الشاى متعرفش تعملها والقهوة بتاعتها من غير وش
هل تستحمل انك كل يوم تاكل دليفرى او فى مطاعم وهل معاك فلوس لي ده ولا مش ممكن
وده طبعا مع العلم انى مش بتكلم لا اخلاق ولا حب ولا اى حاجة انا بتكلم فى النقطة دى بس​


----------



## Messias (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ثانيا السؤال للولاد​
> هل ممكن تتجوز من بنت مش بتعرف تطبخ خالص يعنى يوم ما تدخل المطبخ
> علشان تغسل فاكهة وبس حتى كباية الشاى متعرفش تعملها والقهوة بتاعتها من غير وش
> هل تستحمل انك كل يوم تاكل دليفرى او فى مطاعم وهل معاك فلوس لي ده ولا مش ممكن​
> وده طبعا مع العلم انى مش بتكلم لا اخلاق ولا حب ولا اى حاجة انا بتكلم فى النقطة دى بس ​


 
هل ممكن تتجوز من بنت مش بتعرف تطبخ خالص

ممكن اتجوز من بنت مش بتعرف تطبخ بس مش خالص :blush2:

حتى كباية الشاى متعرفش تعملها 

لا دى صعبه شويه 
ماعتقدش فى بنات مدللين بالدرجه دى !:fun_oops:
بس لو كده انا ماوفقش :smi411:


والقهوة بتاعتها من غير وش

مش مشكله انا مش بشرب قهوه:spor24: 
و الضيوف اشربهم نسكافيه:spor22:


هل تستحمل انك كل يوم تاكل دليفرى او فى مطاعم 


لا مش هادر استحمل بس ممكن اعلمها تطبخ :spor2::ranting: و امرى لله !:yaka::94:


----------



## Kiril (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

اعتقد مش للدرجة يعني حتي لو تعرف تعمل رز بس انا راضي و انا اساسا مبشربش لا شاي و لا قهوة
مقضيها لبن نيدو و في الصيام ينسون نعناع كده


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



Messias قال:


> هل ممكن تتجوز من بنت مش بتعرف تطبخ خالص
> 
> ممكن اتجوز من بنت مش بتعرف تطبخ بس مش خالص :blush2:
> 
> ...





ميرسى يا مايكل على ردك الحلو ده .............بس حبه اقلك ان فى بنات مدلله لدرجه متتصورهاش ..............وهو انت بتعرف تطبخ اصلا علشان تعلمها 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> اعتقد مش للدرجة يعني حتي لو تعرف تعمل رز بس انا راضي و انا اساسا مبشربش لا شاي و لا قهوة
> مقضيها لبن نيدو و في الصيام ينسون نعناع كده





ماشى كلام حلو خالص بس انت مش بتاكل اى طبيخ او اى اكل يعنى عايش على اللبن ولا اية؟ هههههههههه
ومردتش على باقى الاسئلة بالنسبة للدليفرى 


ميرسى على مرورك ياكيرو شادى  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Messias (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ..............وهو انت بتعرف تطبخ اصلا علشان تعلمها ​


 

بطبخ على ادى :yahoo::361nl:

الغربة بتعلم كتير يا فيبى !:budo:


----------



## fullaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



Messias قال:


> بطبخ على ادى :yahoo::361nl:
> 
> الغربة بتعلم كتير يا فيبى !:budo:



ربنا يقويك وتعلمها يا مايكل وتستحملها لو ما كنتش بتعرف تطبخ خااااااااااالص


وربنا يقويك على الغربةو وتخلصها بسرعه
​


----------



## farawala (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

Hi فيبى
أتجوز واحدة مبتعرفش تطبخ ممكن بس يكون عندها استعداد ان تتعلم اى نعم هى حتتعلم فيا فى الأول بس حستحمل


----------



## fullaty (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



farawala قال:


> Hi فيبى
> أتجوز واحدة مبتعرفش تطبخ ممكن بس يكون عندها استعداد ان تتعلم اى نعم هى حتتعلم فيا فى الأول بس حستحمل




هاى 

احييك على رايك ده وكويس ان عندك استعداد انك تستحملها 

ميرسى على مرورك وتعليقك ​


----------



## الفاطمي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

إذا كنت أحبها فلن أحكم بعقلي بل بمشاعري وساأتزوجها بدون تردد


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



الفاطمي قال:


> إذا كنت أحبها فلن أحكم بعقلي بل بمشاعري وساأتزوجها بدون تردد




ماشى يا فاطمى انا قلت فى الاول شيل حكايه الحب دى على جنب 

بس ميرسى على مرورك ​


----------



## micheal_jesus (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

شكرا يا فيبى على الموضوع الجميل دة : ​
هل ممكن تتجوز من بنت مش بتعرف تطبخ خالص يعنى يوم ما تدخل المطبخ
علشان تغسل فاكهة وبس حتى كباية الشاى متعرفش تعملها والقهوة بتاعتها من غير وش
هل تستحمل انك كل يوم تاكل دليفرى او فى مطاعم وهل معاك فلوس لي ده ولا مش ممكن
وده طبعا مع العلم انى مش بتكلم لا اخلاق ولا حب ولا اى حاجة انا بتكلم فى النقطة دى بس​

اولا انا الحمد لله باعرف اعمل كل اللى الرجالة المفروض تعمله 
ومش ممكن اتجوز واحدة تخرب بيتى وتخلينى اجيب اكل من برة يبقى انا اتجوزت لية ؟
الجواز يعنى استقرار وانى ارجع من الشغل الاقيها مستنيانى وعملالى الاكل وناكل مع بعض 
مش المرتب اللى اشتغل بيه اصرفه اكل بس لان فى حاجات تانية مهمة بردة ​


----------



## justice_in_him (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

ههه انتا صعبتها اوي مش شوية!! بالنسبة للمطبخ يا سيدي مش مشكلة مشيناها مصيرها تتعلم هي حماتها حتسيبها:spor22: غير كده اتعلمت ما اتعلمتش مش فارقة
بس في بنات كده اكيد وانا عندي امثلة حية في البيت لوول


----------



## fullaty (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



micheal_jesus قال:


> شكرا يا فيبى على الموضوع الجميل دة : ​
> العفو يا مايكل ده بس من زوقك ​
> 
> اولا انا الحمد لله باعرف اعمل كل اللى الرجالة المفروض تعمله
> ...




احييك على شطارتك فى البيت يا مايكل 


تانى حاجه احييك على صراحتك اللى من غير تزويق 


بس برضة متخنقهاش على البنت خرجها بره برضة 

هههههههههه

ميرسى على مرورك وردك الجميل ​


----------



## fullaty (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



justice_in_him قال:


> ههه انتا صعبتها اوي مش شوية!! بالنسبة للمطبخ يا سيدي مش مشكلة مشيناها مصيرها تتعلم هي حماتها حتسيبها:spor22: غير كده اتعلمت ما اتعلمتش مش فارقة
> بس في بنات كده اكيد وانا عندي امثلة حية في البيت لوول




ميرسى على المرور 

وايه انت بايع القضية خالص كده لية 

هههههههههه

اهلا بيك فى المنتدى معانا يالا ورينا همتك ​


----------



## justice_in_him (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ميرسى على المرور
> 
> وايه انت بايع القضية خالص كده لية
> 
> ...



ههه :smil15: موضوعك جميل جدا وشكرا على ترحيبك يا زووق

حفظك المسيح:new5:


----------



## fullaty (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



justice_in_him قال:


> ههه :smil15: موضوعك جميل جدا وشكرا على ترحيبك يا زووق
> 
> حفظك المسيح:new5:




العفو بس انا مش شايفة مشاركات يعنى  هههههههههههه

يالا شد حيلك كده​


----------



## justice_in_him (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

اهو يا ستي عاجبك كده! بقالي ساعة بحضر لموضوع جيت انزلو حضراتهم المشرفين مش راضيين لوول "رسالة ادارية ولا مش عارف اية" هو العضو الجديد ياعني ما يشاركش:smil13:


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

انا يا فيبى اعرف بنات مستعدين يتجوزوا شباب مبيعرفوش الحمام من المطبخ ههههههههههههه  .


----------



## fullaty (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا يا فيبى اعرف بنات مستعدين يتجوزوا شباب مبيعرفوش الحمام من المطبخ ههههههههههههه  .




مين دول يا دونا:t9::t9:


معرفش انا حد كده :new6:


ميرسى يا حببتى على الرد والمرور​


----------



## fullaty (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



justice_in_him قال:


> اهو يا ستي عاجبك كده! بقالي ساعة بحضر لموضوع جيت انزلو حضراتهم المشرفين مش راضيين لوول "رسالة ادارية ولا مش عارف اية" هو العضو الجديد ياعني ما يشاركش:smil13:



بص يا سيدى انت علشان عضو جديد لسه فى حتت مش ينفع تدخل فبها 

انا شايفة انك تشارك بردود فى الاول عما تبقى قديم وبعدين انزل يا عم بتقلك 

بس متزعلش هى القوانين كده مش بايد حد ​


----------



## justice_in_him (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

لول ده اللي كنت بعملو انتي اللي خليتيني احس اني عنتر (jokin) لول انا بس لقيت موضوع ملهلب اقلت انزلو الاسلامي هو المقفول انا عمال اكتب ردود هناك بس مينفعش مواضيع

شكرا على الرد يا قمر تسلمي

الرب يحفظك


----------



## veronika (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

هاي  فيبي  موضوعك جميل اوي
بس  اعتقد  ان  موضوع انه يكون مش  بيعرف يدق مسمار  يبقى صعب  اوووووووووووووووووووووي  بصراحة
يعني  لازم يكون بيعرف في  الحاجات البسيطة  دي 
كدة البيت هيخرب هههههه
ميرسي  على الموضوع  ربنا يباركك


----------



## fullaty (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



veronika قال:


> هاي  فيبي  موضوعك جميل اوي
> بس  اعتقد  ان  موضوع انه يكون مش  بيعرف يدق مسمار  يبقى صعب  اوووووووووووووووووووووي  بصراحة
> يعني  لازم يكون بيعرف في  الحاجات البسيطة  دي
> كدة البيت هيخرب هههههه
> ميرسي  على الموضوع  ربنا يباركك




ايوة كده دى الردود اللى عايزة اسمعها 

انا بحب الصراحة 


وفعلا انا معاكى كده البيت يخرب 


هههههههه  

ربنا معاكى ويوفقك يا veronika​


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

بالنسبة للرجل الى مش بيعرف يعمل حاجة فى البيت    فده مش حيكون شرط اساسى فى الجواز يعنى لو كل الشروط موجودة مجتش على دى يعنى  بس لو جات على المسمار او على اللمبة انا اعرف اعملهم صحيح اللمبة ممكن تتكسر والمسمار مش حيدخل بس كلها محاولات فاشلة بس بردو الرجل فى رئيى لازم ميكنش خايب اوى يعنى اللمبة والمسمار وحاجات البيت البسيطة دى تقريبا يعنى اى حد يعرف يعملها بس بجد ده مش بيبقى شرط اساسى يعنى مفيش بنت لو بتحب واحد لو لاقته مش بيعمل حاجات البيت حتسيبه يعنى


----------



## fullaty (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



جيلان قال:


> بالنسبة للرجل الى مش بيعرف يعمل حاجة فى البيت    فده مش حيكون شرط اساسى فى الجواز يعنى لو كل الشروط موجودة مجتش على دى يعنى  بس لو جات على المسمار او على اللمبة انا اعرف اعملهم صحيح اللمبة ممكن تتكسر والمسمار مش حيدخل بس كلها محاولات فاشلة بس بردو الرجل فى رئيى لازم ميكنش خايب اوى يعنى اللمبة والمسمار وحاجات البيت البسيطة دى تقريبا يعنى اى حد يعرف يعملها بس بجد ده مش بيبقى شرط اساسى يعنى مفيش بنت لو بتحب واحد لو لاقته مش بيعمل حاجات البيت حتسيبه يعنى




سلام يا جيجى انا قلت من الاول ملناش دعوه بالحب انا بتكلم فى النقطة بتاعه الشغل  فى البيت بس 

ميرسى على مرورك يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## سيزار (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

موضوع جميل حقيقى بس ممكن اعلق

بصى يا فيبى مش كل الرجاله زى بعض وبعدين حسب اشغالهم تلاقى مثلا فئه المحاسبين ما لهمش اساسا فى البت ولا تصليح شىء .. الدكتور مثلا وعشان طبع الدكاتره بخيل جدا هتلاقيه هو الى بيعمل كل حاجه مش عارف مثلا بحس ان الدكتور بعمل نفسه مهندس ودكتور ... وقيسى على هذا المثل 
نخش فى نقطه الصميم فى راجل مش بيحب اى حاجه ناقصه او مش شغاله كما يجب وبيكون دمه حامى سريع التصرف واصلاح الشىء وهو دا المطلوب ..
دى وجهه نظرى 
اما البنت الى مش بتعرف تعمل حاجه فى البيت مسيرها تتعلم فى الراجل الغلبان واكيد هتبقى شطره ..
فا يعنى مش مشكله قوى
وشكرا يا استاذه فيبى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> اولا سؤال البنات ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 
هاستحمل شوية لغاية ماتتعلم 
لكن هادني وراها وراها لغاية ماتبقى بتعرف تتطبخ 
واكيد هي هاتتعمل علشان خاطري 
هايبقى عندها دافع حلو انها ترضيني


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع جميل حقيقى بس ممكن اعلق
> 
> بصى يا فيبى مش كل الرجاله زى بعض وبعدين حسب اشغالهم تلاقى مثلا فئه المحاسبين ما لهمش اساسا فى البت ولا تصليح شىء .. الدكتور مثلا وعشان طبع الدكاتره بخيل جدا هتلاقيه هو الى بيعمل كل حاجه مش عارف مثلا بحس ان الدكتور بعمل نفسه مهندس ودكتور ... وقيسى على هذا المثل
> نخش فى نقطه الصميم فى راجل مش بيحب اى حاجه ناقصه او مش شغاله كما يجب وبيكون دمه حامى سريع التصرف واصلاح الشىء وهو دا المطلوب ..
> ...




ميرسى جدا يا سيزار على رايك 
بس بصراحه احييك انك عندك استعداد تستنى لما الزوجه تجرب فيك كل الاشكال والالوان ربنا يقويك عى العك اللى بيبقى فى الاول هههههههه​


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



ramyghobrial قال:


> هاستحمل شوية لغاية ماتتعلم
> لكن هادني وراها وراها لغاية ماتبقى بتعرف تتطبخ
> واكيد هي هاتتعمل علشان خاطري
> هايبقى عندها دافع حلو انها ترضيني



بصراحه الشباب هنا كلهم عندهم رح فدائيه عاليه بجد احيكوا عليها وكمان عندهم ثقه جامده فى حب الزوجه

ميرسى يا رامى على المرور وعلى المشاركه ​


----------



## جوليان (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

بيس ابا اتجوز باعلموا


----------



## totty (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

_معتقدش ان فى ولد مش بيعرف يدق مسمار
او يغير لمبه 
وبعدين لو مش بيعرف انا بعرف
هههههههههههههههههه
هقوم بكل حاجه انا
هههههههههههههه
موضوعك فظيييييييييع
ميرسى يا قمر وهتوحشينا_​


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

*يا سلام لا ما فيش ولاد مدلعة للدرجة دى

البنات ماشى مدلعة كتيرررررررررررررررررر

بس لو اخد واحد كدا

ربنا يبعد حد يسأ ل فينا ويجى يصلح لنا الدنيا كلها 

شكرا يا فيبى موضوع حلو ​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ثانيا السؤال للولاد​
> هل ممكن تتجوز من بنت مش بتعرف تطبخ خالص يعنى يوم ما تدخل المطبخ
> علشان تغسل فاكهة وبس حتى كباية الشاى متعرفش تعملها والقهوة بتاعتها من غير وش
> هل تستحمل انك كل يوم تاكل دليفرى او فى مطاعم وهل معاك فلوس لي ده ولا مش ممكن
> ...


مستحيل طبعا لعدة اسباب اننا شعب شرقي يعني معظمنا ده لو مكنش كلنا متربي علي اكل ممته المسبك و الملوش مثيل يعني مش هيرضي بغيره ابدا ولا اقل منه مستوي تاني حاجة الفلوس اصلا قليلة في البلد نيجي احنا و نزود بند و الحكاية مش نقصة تالت نقطة و ده الاهم ان الاكل ده غير انه حاجة اساسة و من غيره الواحد يموت الطبخ ده من اركان البيت ة الست الي مش بتعرف تطبخ في نظري ست ميتة مرسي يا فيوبة علي الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

*ميرسي يا فيبي علي موضوعك الجميل بس زي ما المفروض تكون البنت بتفهم في شغل البيت والمطبخ المفروض كمان الراجل يكون بيفهم في حاجات اللي في البيت اللي بيعملوها الرجاله لاني لازم يكون في مشاركه بينهم :yaka: *​


----------



## assyrian girl (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

yeh why not:yahoo:


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



جوليان قال:


> بيس ابا اتجوز باعلموا



ويس ان عندك استعداد اصلا يا جوليان تستنى لما بيتعلم 

ميرسى على مرورك ​


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



totty قال:


> _معتقدش ان فى ولد مش بيعرف يدق مسمار
> او يغير لمبه
> وبعدين لو مش بيعرف انا بعرف
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ايه روح التضحيه اللى من الاول دى 
لالالالالالالالالالا
اوعى تقوليله كده لاحسن يتعود يطنش وكله يبقى عليكى ههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمره على مرورك العسل ده​


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



الملك العقرب قال:


> مستحيل طبعا لعدة اسباب اننا شعب شرقي يعني معظمنا ده لو مكنش كلنا متربي علي اكل ممته المسبك و الملوش مثيل يعني مش هيرضي بغيره ابدا ولا اقل منه مستوي تاني حاجة الفلوس اصلا قليلة في البلد نيجي احنا و نزود بند و الحكاية مش نقصة تالت نقطة و ده الاهم ان الاكل ده غير انه حاجة اساسة و من غيره الواحد يموت الطبخ ده من اركان البيت ة الست الي مش بتعرف تطبخ في نظري ست ميتة مرسي يا فيوبة علي الموضوع الجامد ده




احيك مبدائيا على الصراحه دى 
وانا معاك فى اللى انت بتقوله ان الست لازم تعرف تطبخ 
بس متخبطش اوى فى اللى مش بيعرلافوا يطبخوا لاحسن يقيموا عليك الحد ههههههههههه

ميرسى على مرورك يا بيشو ​


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا فيبي علي موضوعك الجميل بس زي ما المفروض تكون البنت بتفهم في شغل البيت والمطبخ المفروض كمان الراجل يكون بيفهم في حاجات اللي في البيت اللي بيعملوها الرجاله لاني لازم يكون في مشاركه بينهم :yaka: *​




صح اوى يا ميرو ان الزواج مشاركه مش حد يشيل اكتر من تانى 

ميرسى يا ميرو على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله دى ​


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



assyrian girl قال:


> yeh why not:yahoo:



يا ختى على التضحيه اللى انتوا فيها دى 
ههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك ياassyrian girl​


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *يا سلام لا ما فيش ولاد مدلعة للدرجة دى
> 
> البنات ماشى مدلعة كتيرررررررررررررررررر
> 
> ...




لا فى يا مرمر واكتر من كده كمان ممكن تكونى مقبلتيش حد كده مش معناه ان مفيش حد مدلع 
وبصراحه الدلع للبنات والولاد بالطريقه دى مش حلو 

ميرسى يا مرمر على مرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## الوحيدة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

لو  الشخص اللي نحبه عادي اعمل  اي حاجه على خاطره


----------



## losivertheprince (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*

*سلام المسيح :
المحبه تحتمل كل شئ *​


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



الوحيدة قال:


> لو  الشخص اللي نحبه عادي اعمل  اي حاجه على خاطره



اكيد يا الوحيده بس الحب بيتنسى فى زحمه الحياه واللى بيبقى هو المشاركه والمعاونه 

ميرسى على مرورك ورايك​


----------



## fullaty (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> المحبه تحتمل كل شئ *​




شكرا على مرورك يا لوسيفر 

ومعنى ردك عندك استعداد تصرف كل مرتبك اكل بره

ربنا يقويك ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ثانيا السؤال للولاد​
> هل ممكن تتجوز من بنت مش بتعرف تطبخ خالص يعنى يوم ما تدخل المطبخ
> علشان تغسل فاكهة وبس حتى كباية الشاى متعرفش تعملها والقهوة بتاعتها من غير وش
> هل تستحمل انك كل يوم تاكل دليفرى او فى مطاعم وهل معاك فلوس لي ده ولا مش ممكن
> وده طبعا مع العلم انى مش بتكلم لا اخلاق ولا حب ولا اى حاجة انا بتكلم فى النقطة دى بس​​




اولا متهيألى ما فيش بنت فى وقتنا ده ابيض خالص كده لكن بفرض انها موجودة
موضوع ان الواحد ياكل فى مطاعم كل يوم ده طبعا ماديا مستحيل وحتى لو نفع برضه اكل البيت احلى من اى اكل بره
لو اكتشفت الموضوع ده واحنا مخطوبين هاحاول معاها على قد ما أقدر انها تتعلم اى حاجة و واحدة واحدة اكيد هتقدر تعمل اى حاجة انشاالله تغسل الفاكهة او تعمل الشاى وبتبان النتيجة هى عاوزة تعمل بس ما بتعرفش ولا بتستهبل ومش عاوزة تعمل علشان هى ليدى ومش المفروض انها تتعب 
طبعا فى الحالة الاولى هاتجوزها بدون مناقشة :94:
الحالة التانية 
  طبعا هاكون عرفت كدة بعد ما تكون طلعت روحى 
اكيد طبعا هاخد ديلى فى سنانى واجرى
:budo:​


----------



## Coptic Princess (18 أكتوبر 2007)

فيبى يوسف قال:


> اولا سؤال البنات ​
> 
> هل ممكن تتجوزى شخص مش بيعرف يعمل اى حاحة فى البيت الرجالى مش الستاتى زى مثلا اللمبة لما تتحرق لازم اجيب الكهربائى علشان يغيرها لو حنفية باظت لازم اجيب السبك ولو مسمار اتخلع من اى حته لازم اجيب النجار حتى لو كانت الشغلة سهلة واى راجل يعملها
> عندك استعداد تقعدى بالايام اى حاجة فى البيت بايظة علشان جوزك مش بيعرف يعملها ولا مش عندك
> وده طبعا مع العلم انى مش بتكلم لا اخلاق ولا حب ولا اى حاجة انا بتكلم فى النقطة دى بس ​


 

*سلام المسيح فيبي...احب اهنيكي علي الموضوع الرائع..الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك*

*انا ممكن استحمل الراجل اللي زي كده بس بشرط انه يكون عنده استعداديه انه يتعلم لان عدم معرفه تصرفه في الامور البسيطه ديه معناها انه غير مؤهل الي تحمل مسؤليه بيت واسره وهو لما ميعرفش يعمل  الحجات ديه يبقي مايعرفش حاجه في حاجه اصلا :new2::new2: لانك زي ما انتي قولتي حجات ممكن يعملها اي راجل..بس لو مكانش عنده قابليه او استعداد او حتي اراده يبقي مش ده الانسان اللي اقدر ائتمنه علي انه يكون اب لاولادي*

*سلام المسيح حبيبتي الرب يبارك حياتك*

*وشكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ده  *​


----------



## fullaty (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> اولا متهيألى ما فيش بنت فى وقتنا ده ابيض خالص كده لكن بفرض انها موجودة
> موضوع ان الواحد ياكل فى مطاعم كل يوم ده طبعا ماديا مستحيل وحتى لو نفع برضه اكل البيت احلى من اى اكل بره
> لو اكتشفت الموضوع ده واحنا مخطوبين هاحاول معاها على قد ما أقدر انها تتعلم اى حاجة و واحدة واحدة اكيد هتقدر تعمل اى حاجة انشاالله تغسل الفاكهة او تعمل الشاى وبتبان النتيجة هى عاوزة تعمل بس ما بتعرفش ولا بتستهبل ومش عاوزة تعمل علشان هى ليدى ومش المفروض انها تتعب
> طبعا فى الحالة الاولى هاتجوزها بدون مناقشة :94:
> ...



هههههههه
ايوة والجرى نص الجدعنه 
ربنا يديلك الصالح وميرسى على الصراحه الشديده دى ​


----------



## fullaty (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: سؤال لكل الشباب والبنات*



Coptic Princess قال:


> *سلام المسيح فيبي...احب اهنيكي علي الموضوع الرائع..الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *انا ممكن استحمل الراجل اللي زي كده بس بشرط انه يكون عنده استعداديه انه يتعلم لان عدم معرفه تصرفه في الامور البسيطه ديه معناها انه غير مؤهل الي تحمل مسؤليه بيت واسره وهو لما ميعرفش يعمل  الحجات ديه يبقي مايعرفش حاجه في حاجه اصلا :new2::new2: لانك زي ما انتي قولتي حجات ممكن يعملها اي راجل..بس لو مكانش عنده قابليه او استعداد او حتي اراده يبقي مش ده الانسان اللي اقدر ائتمنه علي انه يكون اب لاولادي*
> 
> ...




انا اللى شكرا على مرورك وتشريفك ليا 
وبصراحه كلامك لا يعلق عليه لانه الخلاصه 
ان اللى مش متعود على العمل بالبيت معندوش روح تعاون ولا مسئوليه ولا روح الخدمه 
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى وميرسى على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل ​


----------

